# Help! Removing Cd changer



## Numpty (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya, I have been particularly daft and slightly blonde and yes...I put a CD-r in my CD changer  It wont do anything (eject/play) and comes up with 'CD ERROR' on the display. Can anyone tell me how to recify the issue please? I take it I need to remove the head unit and get the CD's out?! But I cant find instructions anywhere on the net that match to my cars dash layout so I'm not really sure where to start! Please help!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

And what is your dash layout? what model x-trail is it?


----------



## Numpty (Jan 29, 2011)

Haha, ooops!  
It's a 2002 2.0i SE+ auto. The Cd changer is below the climate control unit.


----------



## Numpty (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually, I've just done it, in about 30 seconds...its possibly the easiest removal I have ever known!


----------



## Numpty (Jan 29, 2011)

And its fixed, all back together in working order! YAY!


----------



## househunter (Feb 16, 2011)

*househunter*

Hi hope you can help I also have a 6cd player that has cd error, i see from the forum that you managed to get your player out or repaired, any chance you could share how to as I havent a clue many thanks Househunter


----------



## Numpty (Jan 29, 2011)

Hiya, well I guess it depends on your dash layout as to how to get it out but I cant imagine any layout is too hard given how easy mine was. On mine the cd changer is directly below the climate control unit. The 2 pieces of trim either side of the whole lot (cd changer, climate control, ash tray) literally pop off using your finger nails. From memory there is another piece of plastic facing/surround that also pops off then you undo the 4 screws that are then exposed, the whole lot is screwed together and comes out in one. Obviously disconnect all the wiring to the rear of all units. Then I took it in the house with a cuppa on the table and took it all apart. There was a stuck cd in the changer in my case, got that out and put it all back together, tested it before I remounted the lot in the car (just connected the wires up) It was all fine so put it all back together.
Just sort of get cracking with it is my suggestion, you soon figure its pretty easy! It took me about 30 mintues to have it out, fixed, reinstalled and working...........and Im a girl


----------

